# New PC light at Drs foster and smith?



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11420&Ne=40000&R=860&N=2004+113176&flash_enabled=1


I don't understand.. does the double light have TWO 40 watt bulbs.. the add is not very clear... this is a CHEAP A** FIXTURE IF THAT IS TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

You're right, the add is very confusing. The $8 price difference between the single and double 24" fixtures seems pretty small to be adding another bulb. You'll probably need to call to get confirmation.


----------



## cich (Aug 5, 2003)

~$25 for a fixture??!?! They're at least $110 here (Canadian)!

--cich


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, the single bulb fixture prices are in line with some other vendors. Web Aquatics has a 20" (28w) Aqualight for $36.99 (same as Dr Foster's non-sale price). It's the double bulb fixtures that seem rediculously low.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

i'm buying two of those 24" double bulb lighting fixtures for my 55 gallon tank!! I cant believe its so cheap, i'm so happy


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

pufferfreak said:


> i'm buying two of those 24" double bulb lighting fixtures for my 55 gallon tank!! I cant believe its so cheap, i'm so happy


I just called Dr. Foster & Smith and the lady I spoke to couldn't address the discrepancy on the web site. I'd just want to make sure that the 24" double fixture is actualy coming with 2 40w bulbs (80w total). If it is then that's one heck of a deal!


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

What I find odd is that page used to list 48" strips and such. They blew out of them and then changed their page. Not sure what is going on with it. Been eyeing one of the smaller ones for a 10 gal. I would definately try to get to the bottom of it before I ordered seeing as how I have personally seen that page change a few times in the past few weeks. I have a feeling that they blew out of the items and didn't realize there was going to be such a demand for them.

Matt


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

bharada said:


> I just called Dr. Foster & Smith and the lady I spoke to couldn't address the discrepancy on the web site. I'd just want to make sure that the 24" double fixture is actualy coming with 2 40w bulbs (80w total). If it is then that's one heck of a deal!


I think each bulb is 20w making 40w per fixture. At least thats what i hope!! If its not, then i cant get them. I hope i'm right. :icon_frow


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

no I think it's 40 watt bulbs


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

fishyboy said:


> no I think it's 40 watt bulbs


That's what I'd suspect since I haven't seen any vendor that carries a 20w PC bulb. Even 40w bulbs aren't that readily available. 24" fixtures usually come with 55 or 65w bulbs.

If the dual bulb 24" fixture actually has 2 40w bulbs then that would be a great deal for $40. Especially since a 40w PC bulb runs about $20 by itself.


----------



## Telecaster (Jun 25, 2004)

I ordered one of the 20" single 36watt fixtures. I'm expecting delivery tomorrow. I'll post pics and reviews of it when I receive it. Sucks that all the double-fixtures are on backorder cuz I also ordered one of the 20" double 36watters.


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

Yah.. keep this one open.. if someone can find out about double bulb fixture.. I want to know (along with about 1,000 other people).. 

That setup is cheaper than a ODNO setup (initially).


----------



## Telecaster (Jun 25, 2004)

Well I received the 20" single-fixture today which has one 36watt pc so I'm confident that the double-fixture has 2 bulbs, 24" double-fixture has 2 40watt pcs, 20" double-fixture has 2 36watters, and 12" double-fixture has 2 18watters. Nice, sleek silver fixture made in China that Drs. Foster/Smith slapped their brand sticker on the box. Fixture was packed very well. I thought maybe they had sent the wrong fixture due to the size of the box they shippped it in. Now what to do with all that excess packing foam.... :tongue: Fixture is similar, style-wise, to the lights you see on those Via-Aqua rounded corner glass tanks. The cord has a 3-prong plug. The bulb that came with my fixture, imo, isn't 6,700k. Looks more, to my eyes, like a 10k bulb. I'll try to get some pics up as soon as I can get my digital camera back from my brother.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

Telecaster said:


> Well I received the 20" single-fixture today which has one 36watt pc so I'm confident that the double-fixture has 2 bulbs, 24" double-fixture has 2 40watt pcs, 20" double-fixture has 2 36watters, and 12" double-fixture has 2 18watters. Nice, sleek silver fixture made in China that Drs. Foster/Smith slapped their brand sticker on the box. Fixture was packed very well. I thought maybe they had sent the wrong fixture due to the size of the box they shippped it in. Now what to do with all that excess packing foam.... :tongue: Fixture is similar, style-wise, to the lights you see on those Via-Aqua rounded corner glass tanks. The cord has a 3-prong plug. The bulb that came with my fixture, imo, isn't 6,700k. Looks more, to my eyes, like a 10k bulb. I'll try to get some pics up as soon as I can get my digital camera back from my brother.


i think there supposted to be 6500K :icon_conf


----------



## Telecaster (Jun 25, 2004)

Yeah, that's what their ads state. But the bulb in my fixture looks more 10k. Like a clean white with a hint of purple/blue? I'm bad at describing the color. :wink: I haven't taken the bulb out to check if the bulb's temp is printed on the bulb somewhere. I will just order a 6'700k bulb for my 10gal planted and use the stock bulb as a emergency/backup bulb.


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

MAN.. I can't wait till someone gets the double system to report..!!!!

Those fixtures are a steal in my book!!!!


----------



## rustarific (Apr 21, 2004)

Telecaster said:


> Well I received the 20" single-fixture today which has one 36watt pc so I'm confident that the double-fixture has 2 bulbs, 24" double-fixture has 2 40watt pcs, 20" double-fixture has 2 36watters, and 12" double-fixture has 2 18watters. Nice, sleek silver fixture made in China that Drs. Foster/Smith slapped their brand sticker on the box. Fixture was packed very well. I thought maybe they had sent the wrong fixture due to the size of the box they shippped it in. Now what to do with all that excess packing foam.... :tongue: Fixture is similar, style-wise, to the lights you see on those Via-Aqua rounded corner glass tanks. The cord has a 3-prong plug. The bulb that came with my fixture, imo, isn't 6,700k. Looks more, to my eyes, like a 10k bulb. I'll try to get some pics up as soon as I can get my digital camera back from my brother.


What kind of reflector does the fixture have? Is it just plain white plastic or does it use some type of polished aluminum? Thanks for the info.


----------



## mpb (Jun 6, 2004)

Someone call them and asked this question. It seams that the double 36W comes with 2 18w bulbs.
Look at this post:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=8516


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I bought one of each fixture single and double bulb 20 inch fixture.

The 20 inch double 36 watt fixture comes with two 36 watt bulbs. The reflector in both is shiny aluminum or something similar. The legs on the single bulb fixture are much better than the double. The double bulb fixture has better ventilation than the single. I think I might be drilling a few holes in both to help dissipate the heat. The double fixture has 2 switches but one power cord.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm very intersted in these, due to the strange 24" 40watt bulb...never seen a PC bulb that length/wattage.
I'm no electronics whiz, but one thing I suspect is that they are under-driving standard 55watt bulbs down to 40watts. I don't know if that's actually possible in a technical sense...just a theory.
These fixtures remind me of the Orbit fixtures...both of which look kinda junky IMO, but we'll find out when telecaster puts it to use.


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

I received my double bulbs fixture today... With one broken bulb. Called them up and they would send a new fixture for me along with paid fedex sticker to return mine. They said they hope they would carry the replacement bulbs in the future.. Well, for those of you who order40 watt bulbs fixture, better hope they will carry the replacement bulbs. 

I know these fixtures are cheap but I'm not impressed with the light intensity (this is the first time I tried 36 watt pc) I only managed to get 1 bulb turned on but my overdriven bulb is wayy brighter than this.


----------



## rustarific (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey guys, I just received my 2x36 watt DrsFS cf fixture today 7/20. It's pretty much as how SCMurphy described it. The reflector is some type of shiny metal, but nowhere near the quality of an AH Supply reflector. The equivalent comparison would be a Hyundai to a Ferrari. The two bulbs that came with mine were intact. They are suppose to be 6700k but the light is actually white with a strong bluish tinge to it. I swapped out one of the bulbs with the 6700k my AH fixture and the combo looks nice. As ninoboy pointed out I immediately noticed the intensity of the light with a single bulb on is not as strong as my single bulb AH fixture. I guess the quality of the reflector does make a difference. With both bulbs on, it's more than enough light for my 10g with the even coverage I wanted. The legs that were included are pretty useless. They are made of soft plastic that bow out from the weight of the fixture. They are hinged so the user can supposedly lift the fixture out of the way to access the top of the tank. It is so wobbly I was too nervous to try it out. The fixture is vented on both ends but they are not enough to keep it cool. I left off the plexiglass shield on the bottom of the fixture to help dissipate the heat. It's what expected for the price so I have no complaints. The fixture is good enough for a little 10g but I wouldn't purchase the 24" or anything larger that DrsFS may decide to come out with. On my larger tanks I don't mind paying more for a higher quality fixture to avoid any potential headaches.


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Joe, the reason you see a lot of blue is because they are 6500K not 6700k. Mixing those 2 actually a good idea.


----------



## rustarific (Apr 21, 2004)

Ah ha. You're right. I missed that. I'm such a noob. The color between the two is very different but they do seem to work well together.


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

But I agree, it still gives a lot of blue compares to my other 6500K bulbs. I'll order a couple 6700K to check what the heck is wrong with this fixture. I'm very sure it shouldn't be as dim as it is. If I just use 1 bulb on my 10gl, I would consider my tank a low light. I don't know whether it's caused by low quality bulbs or ballast or what?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

The bulbs get brighter if you let the fixture warm up. If you turn it on and compare it to bulbs that have been running all day you will surely see a difference and assume that the new fixture is dim. 

I like the legs on the single bulb model, the legs on the double make me want to hang it from the ceiling rather then use them. I did however set them up and when I got the screws tightened down the fixture stayed in place nicely.


----------



## rustarific (Apr 21, 2004)

Unfortunately whoever tapped the threads on the legs did a bad job plus the plastic screw was cross-threaded so it snapped in half when I tried to tighten it.

I'm using the bulb from my other fixture on the new one. Even when warmed up it does seem dimmer. It's not really a problem since having both bulbs on, the fixture seems plenty bright.


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

i just got my 20 inch 36 watt one... the 72 watt would be too much for me...

The light looks good little blueish but it should be fine for plants i think if it says 6,500 K


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks like you get what you pay for... all around sounds like a cheap alternative if you are strapped for cash for a small tank.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Just be aware these are generic fixtures made for this company overseas, they are not a brand name. They also have no fans. It is also likely not UL listed, which is a certified inspection for safety. And there shouldn't be any blue in either a 6500 or a 6700 kelvin. Is it really 40 watts? Nobody else makes a 40 watt PC bulb. When the bulb burns out where are you going to buy a new one if Foster and Smith no longer carries it?


----------



## rustarific (Apr 21, 2004)

Robert H said:


> Just be aware these are generic fixtures made for this company overseas, they are not a brand name. They also have no fans. It is also likely not UL listed, which is a certified inspection for safety. And there shouldn't be any blue in either a 6500 or a 6700 kelvin. Is it really 40 watts? Nobody else makes a 40 watt PC bulb. When the bulb burns out where are you going to buy a new one if Foster and Smith no longer carries it?


What isn't made overseas nowadays?  And you're assuming the fixture lasts long enough for the bulb to burn out to be replaced. :tongue:


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Hehe :hihi: I sure hope the ballast could last longer than the bulb's life. After using it for a few days, I'm really sure it must have used really cheap crappy ballast or maybe bulbs. I honestly cannot see 7.2wpg effect on my tank. ODNO is still much brighter to human eyes. 

Robert, 6500 if compared side by side with 6700 always looks a bit blue ( I compare Coralife 6500 and Philip 6500 with Coralife 6700 and Hagen 6700). Even on the spectrum chart it shows more blue than the 6700. After your eyes adjust to it, you can only see white.


----------



## Pablo (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi all,
This is my first time in this forum. I have been following this discussion
for the last few days and I am trying to make a decision on how to upgrade
my lights in my 29g aquarium. My specific question is: 
Did anybody buy the double 40W fixture? My main concern is how to replace
the bulbs. I couldn't find any 40w bulb in the DrFoster&Smith web page.

However, in the last catalog (That I received last week) they offer the
following powercompact bulbs
40 watt sunPaq Dual Daylight 6700/10000K for $21.99 or
40 watt sunPaq Daylight 10000K for $21.99
for square pin systems only. 

I only saw this in the last catalog magazine, it seems that they did not
update it in the web. Did anybody saw that? 
It would be just great to know that the bulbs that are comming with the
new fixture are square pin too.
Another question: Could anybody read the specification of the ballast (of
any fixture), just to know what kind of ballast they are using. 

Second and last question. I am also considering
one of the AHSupply kits. Does anybody has a good recomendation
for a 29 gallon if my goal is to stay between 2 and 3 wpg and I would like to,
if possible, retrofit my 4"widex29"long strip light. 

Thanks,

Pablo


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a 2x55 watt AH Supply kit over my 29 gallon tank. The problem with the 29 gallon tank is the 30" length. 55 watt reflectors are ~23" long and the 96 watt reflectors are ~34" long. So there are not any really good solutions unless you go for broke with a 2 x55 watt.


----------



## Pablo (Aug 1, 2004)

Thank you Rex Grigg. Thanks for the quick response. Did you have to build your own enclosure for that?
or did you use any standard strip light (like the all-glass, perfecto, etc.)?
I don't think the 2x55w will fit in those, so I guess I will have to through away my 4"wide all-glass striplight, right?


Regarding to the 40W bulbs for the DrFoster&Smitch fixture, I think I found them in the Dr Foster&Smith web page:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11422&Ne=40000&R=876&N=2004+113346

Does anybody know (or guess) if that is the right bulb for the 2x40W fixture? 
Apparently they use the square pin system? 

Thanks


Pablo


----------



## Keder (May 19, 2004)

Telecaster said:


> I ordered one of the 20" single 36watt fixtures. I'm expecting delivery tomorrow. I'll post pics and reviews of it when I receive it. Sucks that all the double-fixtures are on backorder cuz I also ordered one of the 20" double 36watters.


I got the same thing. Didn't get it yet. I was wondering if the bulb is 20"? And where can I get bulbs?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I snagged a canopy for my 29 gallon tank at PetCo one day for $10  So I mounted the 2x55 in there. They will not fit in a standard strip light. You can buy a basic enclosure from AH Supply though.


----------



## m3th0d (Jun 27, 2004)

I have the 36x2W fixture and I'm having major heat probs. So much so that I think I can deem it a fire hazard! What measures can I take to alleviate some of the heat? Keep in mind I'm a student.............

Translation: Money doesn't come flying outta my a**! :tongue:


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Keder, the 36 watt bulb is straight pin arrangement and easy to find. AHsupply bulb will fit perfectl.


----------



## Keder (May 19, 2004)

m3th0d said:


> I have the 36x2W fixture and I'm having major heat probs. So much so that I think I can deem it a fire hazard! What measures can I take to alleviate some of the heat? Keep in mind I'm a student.............
> 
> Translation: Money doesn't come flying outta my a**! :tongue:


Same thing with the 1x36. The water temp. goes up....


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Wel I am trying to be polite, most likely it is a cheap chinese knock off. Odd ball size bulbs would bother me, and if you put a 55 watt bulb connected to a ballast that is supposed to have a 40 watt, you will be lucky if the thing doesn't explode! :icon_roll 



> My main concern is how to replace
> the bulbs. I couldn't find any 40w bulb in the DrFoster&Smith web page.


That is my point... what are you going to do a year from now, 2 years from now, or 4 years from now if Foster and Smith no longer carries the bulbs, where are you going to get them then? Who else has a 40 watt power compact flourescent? AH supply does have one 40 watt bulb, but it is only 5000k, I don't know if it is the same pin configuration or not.


----------



## rustarific (Apr 21, 2004)

If you have the tools, skill, and time then go purchase the AHSupply kit. It's well worth the money. If you don't have the tools, skill, and time then go purchase a "quality" pre-built out-of-the-box PC fixture for your 29g. For me the DrsFS PC fixture is "okay" for the price on my small 10g (which I put together with all the odds'n'ends I had laying around), but I wouldn't purchase one for something bigger.

The DrsFS fixture is not gonna explode... only the bulbs will. The fixture will most likely catch on fire and make a delicious fish stew in the aquarium. :tongue:


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

i have the single 20... plants are doign great, this si a new set up though

I'm thinking of buying the 72 watt one
Does the 72 have switches for both bulbs?


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

The fixture with two 36 watt lights in it does have two light switches, one power cord, if you put it on a timer both lights come on at the same time. There is no fan in the fixture, it will probably heat up, I haven't put mine to work yet other than to see if the bulbs lit up.

The 40 watt fixtures follow the 'Gillette Razor marketing model', sell the fixture for cheap then make the money on the bulbs. Other places will stock 40 watt bulbs when the market starts to request them. The double fixtures are constantly back ordered on the Dr.F. website, I think they might be creating that customer demand.

A 55 watt bulb attached to a 40 watt ballast would, at worst, not light up. Suggesting that underpowering a PC bulb would make it explode is kind of over the top don't you think? I don't mind pointing out the short comings of a product, I think I did already, but it bothers me to see something like that. 

Considering the 36 and 55 watt AHSupply kits use the same ballast, I don't think that it is out of the question that the 40 watt Dr.F. fixture might handle a 55 watt bulb, if it fits in the fixture. Are AHSupply kits good value and equipment, YES. Are the Dr.F. fixtures? I don't know yet, I hope they are, they look very nice over an open top aquarium.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

> if you put a 55 watt bulb connected to a ballast that is supposed to have a 40 watt, you will be lucky if the thing doesn't explode!


That line has to be one of the most irresponsible things I've seen written on the board. Logic dictates the a company such as Drs. Foster and Smith, who in the eyes of 100's of money grubbing lawyers has deep pockets, would not expose themselves to potential liability of exploding bulbs. While the unit may not be of the highest quality*, a large corp. would not knowingly, in this litigious day and age, place a product on the market that has a high initial failure rate. Let alone with a propensity for explosion, unless said product was designed and produced with the implicit intent to explode e.g., fireworks. 

RobertH, I do not want this to be construed as a personal attack on you, but the posts as late about the horrors of products you do not carry are just plain and simple yellow journalism. The suppositions you suggest from products, proven or not, in the market seem to be designed to create doubt, not to advance the hobby. I find the underlying current of “I don’t sell it so it is bad” that runs through your posts has become tiresome and annoying. I suggest that you change your tactics and point out the positive nature of your products and services as opposed to the negativism and scare tactics you now employ. 

*Anecdotal evidence, I do not own nor have seen the fixture.

-*-*-*-*
gnatster


----------



## rustarific (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey guy, I've been having some problems as of late. I currently have the 36 watt double DrsFS fixture and a 6 watt light from an Eclipse 3 hooked up to a power strip (Radio Shack) with a Grasslin timer for each. When the timer for the DrsFS fixture kicks in it pops the GFI (Ground Fault Interrupter) that is hooked up between the outlet and power strip. When I have only one bulb switched on it doesn't pop the GFI. The GFI is rated at 1800 Watts. Never had this problem before. Anyone here an electrician? I'm electrically handicapped so hopely someone can point out what is wrong here. Thanks!


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Some timers are not 'compatable' with electronic ballasts. When I was getting ready to wire my 75 gallon canopy with the in-wall timers I ran into this problem.


----------



## rustarific (Apr 21, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> Some timers are not 'compatable' with electronic ballasts. When I was getting ready to wire my 75 gallon canopy with the in-wall timers I ran into this problem.


Did you have problems initially or down the line after you had everything running for awhile? I'm not trying to talk bad about the DrsFS fixture since I was fairly satisfied with it until this problem came up. I'm just concerned about safety. Well I changed out the GFCI with another one of the same make. I tested this one and it worked okay. I'm just not sure if the the GFCI is faulty or the DrsFS fixture is bad. I just never had problems previously when I originally had my AHSupply light plugged in, including the heater and filter, on the same strip being used now.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

I didn't have a problem with the timers because I read the package and didn't buy the timers I was looking at. The GFCI popping is a different problem, usually a short someplace that might be dangerous. If it isn't happening anymore then you know the old GFCI was bad. GFCI's can get old but I don't knwo what's up with the one you replaced. If it happens again I'd stop using the light fixture and maybe send it back.


----------



## rustarific (Apr 21, 2004)

Well this GFCI popped too. From looking at when the timers stopped it seems it happened when the lights went on. Both GFCI are under two months old and they seem fine. There has a few times that I've caught the fixture making a loud humming noise. I tap it and the noise goes away. I'm not sure if this has anything to do with the problem I'm having.


----------

